# Point d'interrogation blanc sur carré bleu en HTML



## noerubiks (8 Décembre 2012)

Salut à tous, j'ai enregistré le code source de la page de connexion à google, pour pouvoir par exemple l'intégrer sur mon site. Mais mon problème est que je ne peut pas voir le petit logo "Google" et les autres : j'ai à la place les point d'interrogations blancs sut un fond bleu. Ce qui est assez embêtant.

Auriez-vous une solution pour régler cela ??

Merci d'avance !


----------



## ntx (8 Décembre 2012)

Tu as récupéré uniquement le fichier qui contient le code HTML de la page, pas les images qui sont liées à cette page. Ce sont des fichiers à part qu'il faut récupérer manuellement un à un, ou alors en utilisant un "aspirateur" de page web.


----------



## noerubiks (17 Décembre 2012)

Ok, mais pourquoi avec certain site les images s'affiche parfaitement ? Sinon, quel logiciel "d'aspiration" me conseillez-vous ?


----------



## ntx (17 Décembre 2012)

noerubiks a dit:


> Ok, mais pourquoi avec certain site les images s'affiche parfaitement ?


Un exemple ?


> Sinon, quel logiciel "d'aspiration" me conseillez-vous ?


Ca fait longtemps que je n'utilise plus ce genre de logiciel. Il va falloir fouiller sur le net.


----------



## noerubiks (9 Janvier 2013)

Désolé pour le retard de la réponse...


> Un exemple ?


Tu peut tester avec google par exemple !



> Ca fait longtemps que je n'utilise plus ce genre de logiciel. Il va falloir fouiller sur le net.



je n'est vraiment rien trouvé d'intéressant, n'avez vous vraiment aucun conseils ?

Sinon, j'ai tenter une extraction du contenu de la page enregistré en .WebArchive via Safari, mais les résultats ne sont pas satisfaisant... Que me conseilleriez vous ?

Merci d'avance ...


----------



## noerubiks (11 Janvier 2013)

Up ?


----------

